#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > نرم افزارهای امنیتی | Security Software >  >  جدیدترین و کاملترین" کرک" برای آنتی ویروس ESET Smart Security 4.2.71.2

## kidamen

*سلام به همگی شما دوستان عزیز :*

امروز بنده در همین انجمن و در تاپیک *( کرک کامل nod32 ورژن4 )* پستی رو تحت عنوان *( کاملترین و عالی ترین کرک برای ESET smart security ورژن 4 )* ایجاد کردم که بخوبی هم کار میکنه . خود من قریب به 1 ساله که به لطف همین کرک ، از نسخه های مختلف ورژن 4 این آنتی ویروس قوی استفاده میکنم و در بیش از 25 تا سیستم دیگه هم اونو بکار گرفتم که همشون هم تا حالا بدون هیچ نقص و مشکلی دارن کار میکنن و کاربرانش از اون راضی هستن و دوستانی که آنتی ویروس خودشون رو به این نسخه* 4.2.71.2* ارتقاء نمیدن ، همچنان میتونند از همون کرک در* اون پست* استفاده کنند .

اما از اونجایی که کمپانی *ESET* هم بیکار ننشسته تا بیش از این متحمل ضرر و زیان بشه ، با ارائه نسخه های جدیدتر از محصولاتش ، اقدام به رفع این نقیصه کرده و در آخرین ورژن از این برنامه یعنی ورژن 4.2.71.2 ESET smart security ظاهرا" این کرک رو پشت سر گذاشته .

بنابراین اینجا قصد دارم برای اون دسته از عزیزانی که از این نسخهء جدید استفاده میکنن ، جدیدترین و کاملترین روش کرک رو بطور کامل توضیح بدم :

*قبل از هر کاری لازمه که آنتی ویروس ESET Smart Security 4.2.71.2 و فایل کرک رو داشته باشید :*

*دانلود* *ESET Smart Security 4.2.71.2 از اینجا*

*دانلود فایل کرک از اینجا*

در مرحلهء بعدی ، ابتدا حالتهای ذکر شده رو بخونید و ببینید شرایط شما شامل کدوم یک از این حالتها میشه . بعد مطابق با همون دستورالعملها *صرفا" بند به بند* اقدام کنید....

*حالت اول :* *هنوز این آنتی ویروس روی سیستم شما نصب نیست و تازه قصد دارید نصبش کنید*

*1- برنامه کرک PureFix رو اجرا کنید و روی گزینه Enable کلیک کنید .

2- آنتی ویروس رو نصب کنید .*

*3- کامپیوتر رو ریستارت کنید .*
××××××××××××××××××××
*حالت دوم :* *قبلا"(و در حال حاضر) این نسخه آنتی ویروس رو نصب کرده اید*

*1- کامپیوتر رو ریستارت کرده و در حالت Safe Mode سیستم رو بالا بیارید .

2-* *برنامه کرک PureFix رو اجرا کنید و روی گزینه Enable  کلیک کنید .

3-* *کامپیوتر رو ریستارت کنید .*
×××××××××××××××××××

*بعد از اجرای هر یک از این حالتها ، آنتی ویروس شما بخوبی کرک شده و از حالت Trial و 30 روزه خارج میشه و اگه از منوی برنامه ، به قسمت About مراجعه کنید عبارت Licensed رو خواهید دید .*

*نکته :*

*اگه به هر دلیلی خواستید آنتی ویروس رو از کامپیوترتون Uninstall کنید ، این کارها رو انجام بدید :*
*
1-* *برنامه کرک PureFix رو  اجرا کنید و روی گزینه Disable  کلیک کنید .
2- آنتی ویروس رو حذف کنید .
*
*اگه خواستید کرک رو غیر فعال کنید ،* *این کارها رو انجام بدید :*
*
1-* *کامپیوتر رو ریستارت کرده و در حالت Safe Mode سیستم  رو بالا بیارید .
2- برنامه کرک PureFix رو  اجرا کنید و روی گزینه Disable  کلیک کنید .
3- کامپیوتر رو ریستارت کنید .

-----------------------------------------------------
موفق و سربلند باشید... تشکر یادتون نره !
*

----------

*ahmad ben*,*arian51*,*ghp1348*,*hassan99*,*khoshbin*,*mehdi_m*,*meigoon*,*miladtv*,*morteza_1130*,*nazari_omega*,*nekooee*,*NICHICON*,*reza_476*,*sovietiran*,*جمشيدا*,*صابری*,*یوسف رحیم پور*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## kimaten

tashakkor faravan  :جدیدترین و کاملترین" کرک" برای آنتی ویروس ESET Smart Security 4.2.71.2:

----------

*kidamen*,*meigoon*,*sovietiran*,*sunrider*

----------

